# SUMMENPRODUKT() aus anderem Excel Datenblatt



## japetos (25. August 2010)

Ist es möglich die SUMMENPRODUKT() Formel über ein zweites Excel sheet abfrage zu lassen? Wenn ja, wie?

Z.B.: =SUMMENPRODUKT(('LINDE Liste'!C7:Y7=L6)*('LINDE Liste'!D8:Y8=O6)*('LINDE Liste'!A9:A11=AV2)*('LINDE Liste'!D9:Y11))

Wenn ich es in der LINDE Liste mache funktioniert es.
In einer anderen eben nicht.


----------



## Thomas Ramel (26. August 2010)

Grüezi Japetos

Was genau heisst denn 'funktioniert nicht'?

Wenn Du den Namen des Tabellenblattes korrekt ersetzt, dann klappt das genauso wie hier auch.

Was mir auffällt ist, dass einer der Vektoren vertikal liegt (A9:A11) die andern aber alle horizontal - das kann so eigentlich keine korrekten Ergebnisse liefern - auch in der LINDE Liste nicht.


Vielleicht solltest Du etwas mehr über die Hintergründe der Formel und den Aufbau der Daten und der Auswertung offenlegen.


----------

